# Leak .. Looks like Coolant



## Eric The Red (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently got a 1992 Maxima from my grandparents.. it has 140K and has an auto tranny.

Recently I noticed that there was something dripping from the left side of the Hood. If I look carefull it looks like a greenish liquid. Guessing coolant??

I found it weird because the coolant tank is on the right side of the engine and the radiator is at the front of the engine... So my question is, could there be a tube carrying coolant on the left side of the engine? If so, any suggestions would be great! I'd like to fix this myself but don't know where to start... 

-Eric


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

watch your fluid levels


----------



## Eric The Red (Jul 30, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> watch your fluid levels


Okay, I bought some Coolant yesterday and filled it up to Max.. Drove about 20 Km in that time.. 

Tonight, I thought to check if after reading your post and its back at the min level.. so I filled it up again. 

Anyways, good thing I checked.. I'm pretty worried now.. seems like it leaks quite a bit. Again.. its on the left side of the Engine. 

If I take this to Canadian Tire to get Fixed.. what kind of price should I expect and what type of price should I say screw it (I'll go elsewhere)?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

without knowing the exact leak it is not a good idea to hazard a guess at the cost of fixing it.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah man... they're going to charge you for the exact some thing you could do at your house....


start taking it apart and figure it out.

run it in your driveway and search for the leak...

a good way to do that.. pressure wash the engine, then air blow it off... now you've got a clean canvas... fill the radiator and let it run... find where the leak starts by following where it's dripping from.

after that, it's just a matter of fixing whatever's broken, man. but taking it somewhere for someone to fiddle with it is never a good thing unless you know someone that can fix stuff quickly.


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

I had similar problem with my 1990 Max. Couldn't find the leak, until I traced it back with some dark tissue paper put in strategic places. The dark paper showed the "wet" better. Anyway, it was a 2" crack in the plastic cap on the top of the radiator. I used Permatex Plastic tank repair kit on the plastic top of the Maxima radiator. I followed the instructions to the letter, even drilling a couple of small holes at the ends of the crack to keep it from cracking further. Don't take ANY shortcuts, give yourself plenty of time, read the instructions BEFORE you start and try to be as neat as possible. After 2 years, it's still holding and I didn't have to buy a new radiator just for a stupid little 2" crack in the plastic top. I have fixed a bunch of plastic bottles, reservoirs, whatever with this stuff.


----------

